# GET Anfrage



## downset04 (16. Oktober 2005)

hallo ich hoffe ich hab das richtige Forum erwischt!
aber meine frage wenn ich eine GET Anfrage erstelle zb http://www.tutorials.de und eine 2te mit http://www.tutorials.de/index.html dann kommt beides mal das gleiche raus -  wird bei der ersten abfrage einfach auf die 2te mit index.html verwiesen? so dass das eigentlich die gleichen 2 abfragen sind?

thx


----------



## Gumbo (16. Oktober 2005)

Die Verarbeitung erfolgt serverintern: Wird beispielsweise das Hauptverzeichnis / (als URL: http://example.net/) angefragt, prüft der Webserver anhand einer Indexdatei-Hierarchie (beim Apache-Webserver über die „DirectoryIndex“-Direktive bestimmbar), ob eine Index-Datei für ein Verzeichnis existiert. Existiert eine, wird diese geladen; exisiert keine und ist das so genannte Directory Listing aktiviert, wird der Inhalt des Verzeichnisses ausgeliefert.


----------

